# UL listing MCC



## Wireman191 (Aug 28, 2011)

We have a MCC that we are going to build, Our shop is a UL listed shop so it will be built there. 
When I was a second year apprentice I built a MCC in the field to run a 54 motor conveyor system. 
I was given mixed answers when I asked if we could build this new one in the field, or if it has to got to the shop to be built.
Does anyone know if we can/cannot build it in the field?


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

Wireman191 said:


> We have a MCC that we are going to build, Our shop is a UL listed shop so it will be built there.
> When I was a second year apprentice I built a MCC in the field to run a 54 motor conveyor system.
> I was given mixed answers when I asked if we could build this new one in the field, or if it has to got to the shop to be built.
> Does anyone know if we can/cannot build it in the field?


If you are a UL-508 panel shop, someone in your organization should know the rules. UL lists your assembly procedures and shop, so inspection of the shop is an integral part of that process, in lieu of them inspecting every panel you build. If you build it in the field, UL would insist on you having them inspect it in the field and they will charge you for that. A lot.

Hopefully by "MCC" you mean a control panel with a lot of motor starters in it. Motor Control Center is a specific type of control gear that would be built and tested to UL-845, not UL-508. You cannot build your own UL-845 MCC.


----------

